# Turbo Levo FSR Comp Carbon 6Fattie - UK/US questions



## caterhamnut (Jun 19, 2012)

Great to have a dedicated e-mtb forum guys - balanced opinions etc - thanks!
Injury and age are the 'excuses' I am sticking to to justify my interest in this bike...more likely it is 'FUN'...but I have a few questions.

I currently live and work in the States, but will return to the UK in a few months. I know there is a higher cut-off limit on US bikes - when I take my few-months old bike back to the UK, would dealers be obliged to re-program the 'import' to the lower limit. I found it very 'low' when I tried a Levo in the UK over Christmas, although I was just on a flat road - I accept it is less of an issue on the trails - in my case they would be Quantocks and Dartmoor for those in the UK.

There seems to be a wider color choice on UK bikes - more rocket red etc. How come there is less choice over here in the States?

Finally - and I know this is subjective - but frame size....I am 6ft, and on the wrong side of 240lbs. I have read that the size of the bike can 'run small' - so although I initially was looking at L, I may go for XL - I am on the 'border' in the size charts. I am coming from my beloved 2007 (!) Enduro, which I liked because I felt I was 'in' the bike, not 'on' it - I think XL will give me that feel....

cheers


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi mate. I have a Levo Comp Carbon in chameleon (well, the wife does but I use it!). It is a UK model. Default it will do around 15.5 mph until pedal assist stops. However, the Specialized dealer highly recommended that I deristrict it and actually did it for me when I was at the shop after the 6 week service. It’s now able to assist to way past 25-30mph, in fact I spin out the pedals before I hit the max assist speed. It flies! I’d definitely deristrict it. It can easily be put back to stock if needed for any reason. 

I’m 6’3” and we have the Large but if I was buying for myself I’d definitely get the XL. I have an XL Stumpjumper and there’s a definite difference. I’ve washed out at the front twice on the Levo as I have too much weight over the front (as well as being a rubbish rider haha).


----------



## hobbit (Apr 23, 2007)

One thing to consider - I did hear from a mate that some airlines won't take ebikes due to restrictions on batteries. I havent researched this and it may well be BS but would be worth looking into when yoire planning to ship it to the UK.
My 2018 Levo is stock and I'm happy with the 15mph cutout as I'm normally pointing downhill at speeds above that and can pedal up to spin out speed.
Size wise I'm right between small and medium but went for a small as I wanted to maximise being able to chuck the bike about... well as much as possible for a 50lb beast. After 400 miles on it in convinced I made the right choice over the medium I demoed.


----------



## caterhamnut (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks guys -=useful info - hadn't thought about the flights, but worth checking. I have drones, and you have to hand-carry on those lithium batteries, although never an issue.
I liked the long, slack nature of my 'old' enduro, so I think XL is the way to go for me.
In terms of speed, totally get about the climb and descending on the trails...I think I would notice the cut-off most on any road riding to get to the trails, if that makes sense....


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Mackeral_Fillet said:


> However, the Specialized dealer highly recommended that I deristrict it and actually did it for me when I was at the shop after the 6 week service. It's now able to assist to way past 25-30mph, in fact I spin out the pedals before I hit the max assist speed. It flies! I'd definitely deristrict it. It can easily be put back to stock if needed for any reason.


That's impossible, nobody would do that...right? I've been assured by various folks here on the forum that it would never be a problem...

Seriously, if you're going to make your bike illegal, maybe think twice before posting on an open forum?

-Walt


----------

